# Accident out on trail... Amazing horsee tries to save me



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, thank goodness you weren't hurt! I know what you mean, though. While I've never had that happen with a horse (the flip or the protection) I've had a few dogs who have pulled me out of creeks or tugged on the leash to correct my balance as we are going down a woodland embankment. 

Perhaps you ought to do some pole work with him to help him learn to pick up his feet, you could even find a way to raise the poles an inch or two off of the ground. Also, I'm not entirely certain, but in the front view of him in the cross ties that you are not in, his front hooves look funny, like the angle is causing his pasterns to be a really weird angle. Maybe trying something different with his hooves, a different angle or going barefoot for instance, might help him some. Certainly talk to the farrier about it.

And for safety's sake, wear a helmet. You didn't specify if you were wearing one or not in the fall, but all the same. You never know what's going to happen.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

i am going to try and go barefoot when the farrier comes the next time. His feet are a little wierd. and no i wasnt wearing a helmet. I make stupid decisions lyk that. I actually have a hairline fracture in my ankle. I definitely will do some poles with him  thank you.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

wow what a life saver! i'm glad that you have him!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

what a great story. isnt it weird that you and your horse are so connected that this happens. some people wouldnt believe you or would say the horse must have been hurt thats why he didnt move or run home. i believe in that connection whole hearted! its beautiful. cant ask for a greater relationship!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

aw thanks.. yeah he's absolutely great! i couldn't have asked for a better horse and it's taken so long to find him.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I am just curious...

How exactly did this miracle occur at about 2:00PM on 06/28/10 when you posted this story at 7:36 PM on 06/09/2010?

Or the other copy that you posted at 2:14 PM on 06/11/2010?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

b/c the date on here and my comp is wrong. it happened on the 28th. I remember it because i adopted him on april 28th and we go out on trail every 28th of each month to celebrate the day i adopted him.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

beauforever23 said:


> b/c the date on here and my comp is wrong. it happened on the 28th. I remember it because i adopted him on april 28th and we go out on trail every 28th of each month to celebrate the day i adopted him.


Then the date on the computer of the person who posted right after you is wrong too . . .


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

mls just leave it there is an explaination! Either the date was typed wrong or summink else this is a miracle so leave it be!


----------

